# der perfekte Lüfter für Prolimatech Genesis



## Professor Theorie (8. November 2012)

*der perfekte Lüfter für Prolimatech Genesis*

nachdem ich günstig einen Prolimatech Genesis erstanden habe, suche ich nun 2-3 passende Lüfter (120/ 140mm) für ihn. Derzeit habe ich einen Macho Special Edition, dessen Lautstärke-Level meiner Meinung nach bei etwa 75% Lüfterdrehzahl sehr angenehm ist. Da meine Gehäuse-Lüfter die Standard-NZXT sind, brauche ich keine enormen Silent-Lüfter.

Wichtiger ist mir hierbei das Aussehen. Die Farben schwarz, weiß, orange und rot wären in meinem PC wohl die beste Wahl (siehe Bilder), da ich ein Seitenfenster habe, würde man direkt auf die Lüfter schauen. Beleuchtung braucht nicht, da mehrere LED-Stripes (rot und orange) verbaut werden.

zur Temperatur: ich kann mir noch einige Grad mehr als beim Macho erlauben, da die CPU relativ kühl läuft. Laut verschiedenen Tests haben beide nahezu identische Werte, also sollte dies hoffentlich nicht das Problem sein.


Vom Preis her ist mir eigentlich alles egal, auch wenn ich mir bei 20 Euro Stückpreis keine 3 Lüfter kaufen werde 

also bitte, tobt euch aus und nennt mir ein paar schöne Lüfter 



Edit:
wie sollte ich den Macho/ Genesis am besten schwarz lackieren? Mit einer Sprühdose und die empfindlichen Stellen abkleben oder doch komplizierter?

Wie sollte ich die Lüfter am besten anschließen? Habe 1 CPU-PWM (auch wenn der vermutlich der selbe wie der normale PWM ist), einen PWM und 4 3-Pin am Mianboard zur Verfügung, würde aber am besten eine dauerhafte Drosselung haben.


----------



## Buddhafliege (9. November 2012)

*AW: der perfekte Lüfter für Prolimatech Genesis*

Zum Thema Lüfter wären die Noiseblocker eLoop 120 mm eine Option von denen brauchst du auch nur 2 weil sie nicht für eine saugende (direkt hinter dem Kühlkörper) Position konzipiert sind, sollen ein komisches Geräusch von sich geben. 
2. Option Alpenföhn Wingboost gibt's in schwarz orange und 120+140mm Version, haben einen ordentlichen Durchzug und einen gummierten Rahmen zur Vibrationsdämpfung. 
3. Cougar Vortex auch schwarz orange. Zu denen kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen weil ich die nie hatte.

Die eLoops und Wingboost habe/hatte ich schonmal sind beides gute Lüfter. 

Der eine oder andere hat aber bestimmt auch noch eine gute Idee. 

Zum Thema lackieren: Es gibt einen schwarzen Lack von Camcoat der die Wärmeübertragung nicht behindert ist für die Wasserkühler von Motoren gedacht, etc. da kostet aber eine Dose aus England hier her 120€. Das war's mir dann auch nicht wert. Alternativ kannst aber mal nachfragen ob dir eine Galvanikfirma den Kühler Chrommattieren kann gibt's auch in schwarz. Wie es sich allerdings mit vorheriger vernickelung verhält weis ich nicht. 
Und noch zum Thema Genesis den gibt's auf Caseking schon in schwarz. http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Alle-Hersteller/Prolimatech/Prolimatech-Black-Series-Genesis-CPU-Kuehler::19332.html

Soviel von mir.


----------



## na:L (9. November 2012)

*AW: der perfekte Lüfter für Prolimatech Genesis*

also ich hatte bis jetzt immer 2 lüfter auf meinem genesis, habs auch mit 3 probiert, aber das lohnt sich kein bisschen.

drauf waren NB blacksilent pro pls, PK2 und prolimatech vortex lüfter in 140mm.

meine erfahrung dabei ist, dass man auf jedenfall 140mm lüfter nehmen sollte und die beiden von mir genannten 140er

sind leise und haben mehr als genug zug für den genesis, der kommt super auf langsam drehende lüfter klar(natürlich auch auf schnelle , bei mir aber immer auf 5V gedrosselt.)


----------



## csms (9. November 2012)

*AW: der perfekte Lüfter für Prolimatech Genesis*

HI
Ich hab auf meinen Genesis 2 140mm Be Quiet Dark Wings.Sind echt gut und sehr leise.
MfG csms


----------



## Syllub (9. November 2012)

*AW: der perfekte Lüfter für Prolimatech Genesis*

Eieie ! Da hab ich vor 2h ein paar richtig gute Lüfter gefunden. Überlege ob ich mir da ein Lüfter holen werde und ihn teste. 
Hier mal ein Link: 

EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Wing Boost orange (84000000066) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost orange (84000000065) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

einmal 140mm und 120mm.... werde mir den aber in Blau bestellen 

Soll 1100 RPM schaffen und max. 20dB laut sein. Optimal um den vor sich hin laufen zu lassen. Hat sogar einen Y-Stecker womit du mehrere Lüfter an einen MB-Anschluss anstecken kannst. 7V und 12V stecker sind jeweils vorhanden... dann läuft er entweder mit 600-700 RPM oder über PVM auf der gewünschten Geschwindigkeit.



Hat hier wer schon mal mit einen solchen Lüfter was zu tun gehabt ? 

Edit: hier mal die Seite von Alpenföhn 

Menü Lüfter


----------



## butzler (9. November 2012)

*AW: der perfekte Lüfter für Prolimatech Genesis*

Das sind PWM Lüfter und sie brummen ziemlich, für meine Ohren so arg, dass ich alle wieder verkauft habe. Leise ist definitiv was anderes. 
Zum Genesis kann ich nur sagen, dass für den nur Prolimatech-Lüfter standesgemäß sind . Nein, im Ernst, ich hatte zuerst Shadow Wings montiert, dann Noiseblocker BSP und jetzt die Blue Vortex (jew. 140er) und die sind absolut top für diesen Kühler. Gibt es auch in rot mit LEDs.

mad


----------



## Syllub (10. November 2012)

*AW: der perfekte Lüfter für Prolimatech Genesis*



mad-67 schrieb:


> Das sind PWM Lüfter und sie brummen ziemlich, für meine Ohren so arg, dass ich alle wieder verkauft habe. Leise ist definitiv was anderes. [...]
> mad


 
Meinst du damit die Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120 bzw. 140 mm ? Oder andere Lüfter ? 

Grüße


----------



## wobbes (10. November 2012)

*AW: der perfekte Lüfter für Prolimatech Genesis*

die Alpenföhns meint er die sind bei mir auch wieder raus geflogen und es sind Prolimatech Red Vortex 140mm geworden ,guter Lüfter zum kleinen preis in allen Lagen horizontal oder senkrecht .....


----------



## butzler (10. November 2012)

*AW: der perfekte Lüfter für Prolimatech Genesis*

Genau, der *wobbes* hat ja sowas von recht .

@syllub - wenn ich direkt auf Deinen Post antworte, dann bezieht sich meine Antwort in der Regel auch darauf, sofern nichts anderes geschrieben wurde, aber ich kanns künftig auch etwas eindeutiger gestalten .

Glaub dem wobbes und mir ruhig - die Wing Boost jeder Größe sind nix für empfindliche Öhrchen, ich hatte sie alle schon.

mad


----------



## Syllub (10. November 2012)

*AW: der perfekte Lüfter für Prolimatech Genesis*

Alles klar ,danke für eure Erfahrungen. Dann werde ich mal weiter suchen. Irgendwann werde ich schon einen Lüfter finden der leise ist und genug Luft am Heck rausbläst. (Habe dazu schonmal ein Theard aufgemacht ^^) 

Der BitFenix Spectre Pro war ja eher das Extremium von Luft rausblasen. Dafür annähernd so laut wie ein Staubsauger 

Für den Themenstarter: kauf dir keine Wing Boost (PUNKT)


----------



## MistaKrizz (10. November 2012)

*AW: der perfekte Lüfter für Prolimatech Genesis*

versuchs mal mit mit Prolimatech AL Vortex (Lüftergitter bitte drauflassen, sonst zerhackstücken sie dir deine Kabel )
Sehen toll aus, und haben einen bomben Luftdurchsatz. (zwar teuer aber geil )
Hier ein Link: Prolimatech Vortex 14 Aluminium Series rot Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


MFG


----------



## Farbfieber (10. November 2012)

*AW: der perfekte Lüfter für Prolimatech Genesis*

Nanoxia FX EVO IFC 1500 140mm hab davon zwei auf meinen Genesis sind gedrosselt auf 600rpm und sind unhörbar inclusive top kühlleistung


----------



## wobbes (11. November 2012)

*AW: der perfekte Lüfter für Prolimatech Genesis*

die Nanoxia FX EVOs IFC sind auch sehr geile Lüfter die habe ich komplett im Hauptrechner 5 mal 140mm ein 120mm alles auf 500 rpm runtergeregelt ........


----------



## Gazelle (19. November 2012)

*AW: der perfekte Lüfter für Prolimatech Genesis*

Die Nanoxia Lüfter sind auch sehr gut


----------

